# Anyone have an M3 Discord Review?



## Guest

I just bought this board as I am a beginner, so I was wondering if anybody could provide my with an accurate review about it. Thanks


----------



## rgrwilco

i believe it got the good wood top 10 a few times. we all know that the contest doesnt mean much, but it has to at least mean something.


----------



## Guest

rgrwilco said:


> i believe it got the good wood top 10 a few times. we all know that the contest doesnt mean much, but it has to at least mean something.


Thanks for mentioning this. Where can I find details about this contest? Or maybe even view the contest to see the other boards?


----------



## rgrwilco

i believe it was in the 2007 transworld good wood. since m3 isnt around anymore it didnt make it on 08. i could be wrong on dates. under product reviews you can find both good wood contests at Transworld Snowboarding.com


----------



## Mr. Right

I have one, it's a few years old. I really like the board. It's a somewhat stiff all mountain board and it's fast as hell. The topsheet gets jacked up a little easy but the base and sidewalls are very durable. Overall a great beginner board.

SnowBoard Reviews - "Where The Riders Write The Reviews"

Search for M3 under the reviews and youll see a bunch of reviews on the discord.


----------



## Guest

Mr. Right said:


> I have one, it's a few years old. I really like the board. It's a somewhat stiff all mountain board and it's fast as hell. The topsheet gets jacked up a little easy but the base and sidewalls are very durable. Overall a great beginner board.
> 
> SnowBoard Reviews - "Where The Riders Write The Reviews"
> 
> Search for M3 under the reviews and youll see a bunch of reviews on the discord.



Thanks to both of you for the replies. The board review site was pretty good too. Sadly I ended up returning the board to the seller because I saw some pictures online of Discords having durability issues on the upper surface (along with a few other M3 boards). Since I'm still a beginner, I probably should get a more durable board to start with, so I can save money in the long run. I'll be sticking with the Salomon Surface board that I got a week ago.


----------



## Guest

I recently purchased a 158.5 M3 Discord for $99, can't beat that price! I am a beginner/intermediate rider in my first full season. I've taken it out a couple of times and its a great board. It has a lot of pop and carves great. I have to agree with other reviews that the top layer does get damaged easily. Its not a big deal to me because it does not affect the way it rides plus it was super cheap. The bottom is solid and very durable so if you can live with the top layer then this is a great value. Plus stickers can cover up those dings and scratches


----------



## Mr. Right

You shouldn't have returned it. The top sheet doesn't get damaged per say, just scratches easier than most. My had been abused on for about 3 years with no issues. Any board you get is going to scratch on the top and it generally doesn't even happen from riding.


----------



## Phantom

What do you think about this board in the park? Most of the reviews seem pretty vauge. I'm intermediate at best, so I'm not looking for top of the line, I just don't want something so heavy I can't move it around in the air.


----------



## jmacphee9

Mr. Right said:


> You shouldn't have returned it. The top sheet doesn't get damaged per say, just scratches easier than most. My had been abused on for about 3 years with no issues. Any board you get is going to scratch on the top and it generally doesn't even happen from riding.


yea you should not have returned it for the topsheet, they all get scratched no matter what. the m3 wasnt any different


----------

